# LFTS....11/7/18



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Punching in...
Checking in from Hillsdale..Windy again and brisk..
Good luck to all...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Sitting in a brand new stand location this morning in the deepest part of my woods along a travel corridor. Gonna try to sit until midday.

Good luck fellas!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I thought everyone was sleeping in,lol.
gonna be windy again,good luck everyone


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Giving it another go. Good luck guys.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm up and heading out shortly going luck everyone and yes it is a bit breezy with some sleet here in Isabella county 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just climbed into the stand. It's still pretty windy but it's dry. Hoping to see the buck that's hanging in this spot again.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck guys! I'm headed out Midland, Saginaw county line.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Wind is blowing at my place, working today but I doubt I’d go out today. Good luck to those that are and stay safe hunters!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Today is "*The Day*" we've all been waiting for. 

Unfortunately, I'm stuck in the office watching 2 fat old does.

I'll live the best day of the rut thru you guys so, don't disappoint.

Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Standing at the bottom of my tree stand in Jackson co. Going to wait a little bit before I climb into stand.good luck and be safe.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

It’s snowing a little bit here. Better than the rain.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Dam Wind blew my seat cushion down before I got a chance to snap it in. I hope it went all the way down to tha ground, and not hung up halfway.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Wind is blowing at my place, working today but I doubt I’d go out today. Good luck to those that are and stay safe hunters!


She is kicking hard in Calhoun this ambut lots of deer in fields on drive in. Good luck all and be safe


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got all set up looking over a field sitting in a transition funnel. Hoping to see the big ten this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sitting it out today. Snuck out quick after work and voting last night hoping for a miracle. Didn't see anything. 

Good luck today fellas! I'll give er another go tomorrow. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

4pt already got a hall pass..
Their moving..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sitting it out this morning. Looks like a good day to clear some leaves from walking paths to my stands. Good luck.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Sitting along the edge of the thick stuff looking to catch one checking bedding areas. Any action will be up close and personal. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Tucked in ! St Clair county


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Live from southern Ohio and guess what? Yup I forgot my backpack in Kalamazoo with both my releases . Unbelievable


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

bigbucks160 said:


> Come on why you got to going doing that I’ve been dreaming about a western omelette!!!



Western omlete that fills a half plate!! Crisp hash browns on the side!! Toast n jam!! And good ol HOT COFFEE!!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

No deer allegan co, not been my year for sure


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

y'all gotta stop it now! Keep this up and I'm going to have to leave the office at noon and hit the woods. soo.... yeah.... keep it up...


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Now a 4 point. My dad just texted me and said he just stuck an 8 point, he said not a big one but he's happy. He's 71 so I'm just happy he still out here hunting with me.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> I agree and he looks mature judging by that body.


What’s mature? 2.5? 3.5? 5.5???


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

5 bucks and a doe fawn so far. One 8 pt that I would have shot but out of range, the rest small. All cruising through quickly.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2.5 yo 8 pt
Spike


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> 5 bucks and a doe fawn so far. One 8 pt that I would have shot but out of range, the rest small. All cruising through quickly.


That’s what I’ve noticed today also, bucks are definitely moving(cruising)quick


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> What’s mature? 2.5? 3.5? 5.5???


4+


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Western omlete that fills a half plate!! Crisp hash browns on the side!! Toast n jam!! And good ol HOT COFFEE!!


WTF....you trying to run me out of the woods early? Lol


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Junior.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> 4+


Good answer. I’ve got more pics of him somewhere. I was putting him at 3.5. If I find them I’ll pm you and see, I will admit in that photo his body looks big


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 339169
> Now a 4 point. My dad just texted me and said he just stuck an 8 point, he said not a big one but he's happy. He's 71 so I'm just happy he still out here hunting with me.


Thats awesome he's out a 71 and congrates on the buck no matter what the size. I hope I can still be at hit at that age.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

I have court at 10, but will be out for the afternoon hunt. Will be sitting on the edge of a CRP field between two bedding areas. I hope that gel doe pee spray I bought isn't crap.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

7 pt sparky.
No does, no chasing.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure, haha!!

Breakfast burrito with the best salsa ya ever had!!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Slow where I'm at in sanilac county. I'm sure its happening somewhere, unfortunately the somewhere happening is not by me.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Good answer. I’ve got more pics of him somewhere. I was putting him at 3.5. If I find them I’ll pm you and see, I will admit in that photo his body looks big


Exactly, I figured you had more pics of him but that body in the photo you posted is definitely 3 but I was leaning towards 4 just based on that one pic. 

Had 3 does trot by panting was hoping to see a buck following but nothing.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Same here tubejig

Im in sanilac, have not seen 1 deer yet


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Only 1 small doe so far. Thinking about scrapping my afternoon/evening hunt to take care of the leaves in my yards. I need some action to change my mind.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Couldn’t take it, just took a vacation day for tomorrow......that gives me 5 more day to hunt.
Flight


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 339201


Someone spilled a juice box?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Two out of three tagged out in Ohio this morning! Turns out I was the one not tagged out but had a 150 8pt 40 yards out with no release! My fault...


Not trying to beat a man while he's down or anything.... But why aren't you sitting in front of the local pro shop the minute it opens and getting yourself a cheapo release? Just make it work and get back to the woods by 9am vs sitting watching and waiving at these big bucks as they stroll by the good hunters and end up dying? Asking for a friend


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Not trying to beat a man while he's down or anything.... But why aren't you sitting in front of the local pro shop the minute it opens and getting yourself a cheapo release? Just make it work and get back to the woods by 9am vs sitting watching and waiving at these big bucks as they stroll by the good hunters and end up dying? Asking for a friend


Ok I’ll pile on. After your buddy killed one I’d be at the base of his stand tell him to give me his release. 

Sorry Paul, now go kill a giant!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got back on stand at 230pm as I was hoping. Congrats to all the successful hunters today and especially to the 71 year old stud dad! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Slow day as expected.


Why were you expecting a slow day?


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

After this mornings hunt, I took a walk to do some scouting and came across a small thick area maybe 30x30ft with at least 8 rubs in it. Fresh droppings as well. I cleared out a small spot to set up on the ground this evening. Found this sign in a spot I would have never thought to hunt really, not very deep in the property and close to the long dirt driveway in. Not far from the house either. Gonna get out there and see what happens. This will most likely be my last hunt until opening day of firearm, and the last hunt of my 9 day vacation as I will be going back to work on Friday.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it getting colder out or is it just me?? Glad i brought in some firewood for the stove tonight!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Wellston today. Took yesterday off and put the blower on my tractor. Based on the reports from those who sat in the rain, it was a good decision. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Groundsize said:


> Two out of three tagged out in Ohio this morning! Turns out I was the one not tagged out but had a 150 8pt 40 yards out with no release! My fault...


Practice shoot with fingers for these situations lol. Good luck!!!


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Just had year and a half old and 2 nubbers come thru. He had a funky rack. Main frame forkie with about 5 stickers at the base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Not trying to beat a man while he's down or anything.... But why aren't you sitting in front of the local pro shop the minute it opens and getting yourself a cheapo release? Just make it work and get back to the woods by 9am vs sitting watching and waiving at these big bucks as they stroll by the good hunters and end up dying? Asking for a friend


One truck all dropped off just the way it goes! Once in the woods I’m not gonna ruin anyone else’s hunt. I actually had a good shot opportunity just wasn’t able to stop the buck! I have no issue shooting with fingers as I drew on him and everything. I do have my hunting partners release on my wrist now!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Does are moving, seen about ten in the last hour


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

goodworkstractors said:


> Why were you expecting a slow day?


Mach 3 winds in my county. 20 mph consistent and 30+ mph gusts


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Sewey said:


> Has the trade deadline already passed for the contest??
> 
> JK Groundsize, your time is coming!


Lol everyone’s time comes! I shot 4 bucks in the past 3 years that will rival anyone’s on the site. Just not my time that’s all. It’s a joint effort we hunt and scout together! Sure is fun when other Kill a buck not just myself!


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pm set is rockin. In an area I only topo scouted. Thicket highway. Jumped a doe coming in. 2 bucks cruzin from behind me. Wish I had a shot on the 5pt, too much garbage in the way.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Took the rest of week off. Passed on hunting this morning with the winds howling. Its howling again.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Groundsize said:


> Lol everyone’s time comes! I shot 4 bucks in the past 3 years that will rival anyone’s on the site. Just not my time that’s all. It’s a joint effort we hunt and scout together! Sure is fun when other Kill a buck not just myself!


I don't doubt your abilities at all, you got some bucks that dwarf what are roaming around my hunting properties. Some of the best moments are the ones celebrating a friend's or family member's success! I gotta get some points on the board for us myself before I talk about any more trades 

Good luck in OH, kill a BIG1!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Mach 3 winds in my county. 20 mph consistent and 30+ mph gusts


The wind has made it an unpleasant day in the stand but by no means slow. I've seen 4 bucks that would go 120 + , 2 lil guys and a few does. Deer movement all day


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just got settled in Laporte county..
Wind isn't the best for the east ,but I couldn't resist..
Farmer is cutting corn to my direct south..100-300 yards depending where he is at..
The deer will drop into the creek bottom and should cross in front of me..
Good luck all...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Do you have some Barry White or Marvin Gaye playing?
> 
> 
> FREEPOP said:
> ...


. Billy Squier “The Stroke”. #80’snight


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had a little 6 point come in to the decoy. Thought he was going to attack for a minute but then must have got a whiff of me off of the decoy or something and spooked. Pretty cool 20 yards in front of me on the ground. Wish I would have gotten my phone out sooner for a pic.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

This seems to be where the big boys like to come out of the bedding. Fingers crossed


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Decided to get aggressive. 100yrds of beans followed by 50acres of tangle. This is often the meeting place. I doe milling on the edge. She is constantly looking in the brush behind her.. Oops sparky is on her tail now.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 339317
> Time to get serious


 She ain't got no legs Lieutenant Dan


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Wandering arrows said:


> Story to come later
> View attachment 339319


Nice looking deer!!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 339201


A bloodtrail Stevie Wonder could follow


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Buck with one spike about 2” long cruised by. Is there a score deduction for that?


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 339217
> Not a big one but if my 71 year old dad is happy, I'm happy


I’m extremely Happy for both of u to still be hunting is great , Lucky Enough To be hunting is Lucky Enough!


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

well I didn't miss last night... went back out today with my dad and tried to track her for 3 hours... blood vanished. Hit a dang limb and it is looking like a brisket hit. I do feel better knowing that big ol ho is still living! Congrats to everyone who was successful today!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Skibum said:


> Buck with one spike about 2” long cruised by. Is there a score deduction for that?


I think you get to use your beam length for your spread credit.

#shouldashothim


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My oldest son was successful tonight.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Awesome!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Congrats to your son stickbow.
Well done.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Buck down this morning, he went 60yds, Calhoun county, over doe decoy, little bummed he has 3 tines broken off. Still a great deer and will taste mighty fine. Good luck to those who are out today, I'm already back in the blind ready for number 2 to stroll by.
> View attachment 339109
> View attachment 339109


Congrats! Great buck, even if it is missing some head gear!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Congrats to your son.In my option that is just a much a trophy as a big buck .He can be proud of that with a stick bow


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Congrats to your son and beautiful picture! Love it.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ended up seeing 9 slickheads and a 7pt. Action nearly the whole sit at the plot. About a half hour before sunset had a group of 6 does and fawns come into the plot and the little ones and yearlings were fired up. They put on quite a show they were sprinting around the plot in circles playing the whole time till dark. I've got a nice natural water hole right next to the plot and they were splashing and chasing each other in and out of the water hole creating a huge ruckus. I was hoping they'd inspire a shooter to show up but no dice. But action like that is why I love hunting so much. I'll be back at it in the morning off all day tomorrow through Sunday.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will let him know. He is shooting 46 # Java man Elkheart longbow, heavy carbon express arrow ( 340) and broadhead ( 250 grain cutthroat broadheads). Shot her at 12 yards ,got a pass threw. She made it 40 yards.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

End up seeing one buck and 6 baldies. Had one doe bust across the beans towards me then slowing to a walk as she past @ 15yards. Sparky had already moved on so hopes were high another buck would be along shortly. 5 minutes later a dog starts barking in the thicket from where she came. Hate when that happens.
Back at it tomorrow. Having a late walleye dinner tonight.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats to your son.In my option that is just a much a trophy as a big buck .He can be proud of that with a stick bow


They are defiantly smarter then any big ol buck, especially this time of year.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> I just got settled in Laporte county..
> Wind isn't the best for the east ,but I couldn't resist..
> Farmer is cutting corn to my direct south..100-300 yards depending where he is at..
> The deer will drop into the creek bottom and should cross in front of me..
> Good luck all...


Nothing materialized out of the corn or anywhere else for that matter...
I did hear a couple of grunts ,but nothing and the deer wouldn't respond to my grunts or doe bleats either..
Still not a bad sit tonight..
Good luck everyone tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

A doe with her triplets, two buttons and a doe fawn, and a spikish type sparky was my viewing pleasure tonight. Had them inside of 30 yards for probably 20 minutes tonight and inside of 80 yards another 20 minutes. Spikish grunted and acted interested in the fawns. Fun to watch but i think this guy is confused. He gave a wide birth to the doe, he must have learned the word “no” from her already! Nice night to be in the stand.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Had a beautiful public land 8 pass at 60 yards. Grunted and he looked quick but kept moving. Snort wheezed at him and he turned like he was going to come back. Ended up sniffing the air and trotted off. Must be trying to find some love for the night instead.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! Looks like deer were moving this evening except around me. Big goose egg for me. 1st sit this season without at least a few deer. Back at it in the morning and congrats to the successful hunters today.


----------



## carpetbagger (Jun 12, 2015)

Took tonight off, skunked Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. 

Is it even possible that I may go 2 years without a deer.

Down, but not out.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Left my PM set hanging for tomorrow AM, really couldn't look forward to rehanging everything in the dark. Too may limbs for this guy to do in a stealthy quiet way.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome!!! Congrats to young stickbow!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Gorgeous bow. Great picture .


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

An absolutely amazing day in the stand. Saw somewhere around 8-10 different bucks in the 20 acre paradise that I hunt. They were running everwhere. Only saw a few does which is a little odd but it gave me the experience of seeing what a good buck to doe ratio would look like during the rut. Can’t wait to hit it again in the morning... especially with the wind dieing off!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats Stickbow JR!!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW is all I can say Wandering Arrows!
CONGRATULATIONS!



Wandering arrows said:


> Story to come later
> View attachment 339319


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL BIG OLE BUCK RYFARM CONGRATS HE WAS A HOG!




Ryfarm48 said:


> Buck down this morning, he went 60yds, Calhoun county, over doe decoy, little bummed he has 3 tines broken off. Still a great deer and will taste mighty fine. Good luck to those who are out today, I'm already back in the blind ready for number 2 to stroll by.
> View attachment 339109
> View attachment 339109


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Saw 11 today central WI. 4 bucks 4-6 points, 2 does and 5 fawns. All bucks were between 10:40am and 2:05pm. 4 more days to hunt!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats to your son.In my option that is just a much a trophy as a big buck .He can be proud of that with a stick bow


Absolutely!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Thanks guys, I will let him know. He is shooting 46 # Java man Elkheart longbow, heavy carbon express arrow ( 340) and broadhead ( 250 grain cutthroat broadheads). Shot her at 12 yards ,got a pass threw. She made it 40 yards.


That’s great! Congrats to you both!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Now there's a trophy for sure! Congrats to your son. Well done.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wandering arrows said:


> Story to come later
> View attachment 339319


Looks like a real stud! Congrats!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, the story is short on that buck. I got back from iowa on Saturday at about noon and my oldest wanted to go for a quad ride later that day. I told him the neighbors might be hunting so shouldnt go back there and disturb them. we just made a loop through the food plot and could tell something had moved in there and made it there home. We even joked we would call the buck "wagon wheel" because of the size of his scrapes. So on Sunday i put a cam back there for the first time this year and at noon today I checked the cam. at 7:30 this morning he was on it. with all the rain we've had, the creek bottom behind my house is flooded so I figured he was still here. I slid into the stand I already had back there at 3:50pm. I dropped some milk weed and didn't like the swirling wind. I figured he would be bedded close so I grunted about 5 times as soon as I sat down. he stood up and marched in at 15 yards. I put a good double lung shot on him and he ran 40 yards and dropped...and that ended the story of wagon wheel.
View attachment 339409


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow Wandering!!

Sometimes schit just works out!!!!

Nice Buck man!! Congrats to you and the boy!!


Ill be trying to get my Ottawa Co. wagon wheel again this weekend. Im right close to you guys!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 339217
> Not a big one but if my 71 year old dad is happy, I'm happy


Congrats! I would be happy!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Wandering arrows said:


> Story to come later
> View attachment 339319


Congrats! Beautiful deer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> My oldest son was successful tonight.
> View attachment 339347


Congrats to your son!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Last nights hunt was one for the ages and I never picked up my bow.
Sat until 1:00 in my morning stand and saw 5 bucks. Took a 1.5 hr break to eat, check work emails, make a couple phone calls, then moved to another property. 
Settled in at 2:30 and at 3:00 a 2.5 yo cruised under me at 12 yds. 
At about 4:00 I caught an 8 pt 3.5 moving through and snort wheezed with my mouth at him. He turned and came in to 17 yds and hung out for the next half hour while another 3.5 yo 8 pt pushed some does toward me that evaded him leaving him frustrated.
He started going away from me so gave him the snort wheeze and he did a 180 and walked in to 22 yds. He pinned his ears back at the other 3.5 and snort wheezed at him. Pretty cool stuff!
Does were in all directions milling around and a group of 4 walked off to my ne just before dark only to return 10 minutes later followed by. A 4th buck, 2.5 yo 7 pt.
The 7 pt and 4 fawns stood directly under me until well after dark.
Tally- countless does, 2 3.5 yo, 3 2.5 yo, 4 sparkies!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Love those bases Wandering! Congrats.


----------

